# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Patch hole in brick wall - mortar or concrete?

## aaronjthompson

I have moved some wall mounted electrical outlets down from the walls to the skirting boards (where most of the electrical outlets are) and I am left with holes in the inside brick layer of the walls of a double brick house. 
I would normally just fill the holes a little short of the surface with mortar and then use plaster on top, but I'd thought of using concrete (with plaster on top) as this is stronger - any reason why I should use use mortar and not concrete?

----------


## Bloss

Why is strength an issue? Mortar is easy and cheap and will do the job - but so would other fillers too - just plaster with a substrate to hold it in place. Concrete is simply mortar with (larger than sand) aggregate as part of the mix . . . in various ratios!? The issue is more likely to be what will best match the current finished surface.

----------


## Marc

Use ordinary mortar and push in a small bit of brick or two to avoid cracks. once dry level with plaster. You definitely do not need concrete ... unless it is a bullet proof bunker and you must keep the strength even ...   :Rofl5:

----------


## mike100jobstodo

If I were you, I would use mortar to patch the hole in the brickwall. Mortar helps to keep the moisture from getting behind the bricks. It is also used to hold bricks together. So it’s the best solution to patching your walls as opposed to concrete. Concrete will be harder to work with.  
Let me know how it goes.

----------

